# VISA 489 to 189 or 190



## Shafiul (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi there!! I am new to this forum. I have a query. I have applied for visa subclass 489 and currently my case is with a case officer of DIBP. After having my visa granted, can I apply for 189 or 190 within two years? Or, I have to wait for two years.


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

Why not. If you are willing to spend same amount of money, again to apply for another visa is up to you. Another 4/5k $ 
Anyhow normally with 489 you can apply for PR after 2 years. 
If you want to apply for 189/190 you have to start the whole process again. From EOI to application.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Why not. If you are willing to spend same amount of money, again to apply for another visa is up to you. Another 4/5k $
> Anyhow normally with 489 you can apply for PR after 2 years.
> If you want to apply for 189/190 you have to start the whole process again. From EOI to application.


Good Info....!!!


----------



## Shafiul (Sep 27, 2014)

Dear Sajjad,

Thanks for your kind reply. One of my friend migrated in 489 four years and he did not receive PR till now. He discouraged me telling that entering with 489 delays the PR process even longer than 5/6 years. That is why I was a bit confused. Can you refer me any body who had received PR after entering with 489 so that I can have a more understanding?

Sorry for bothering you.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Shafiul said:


> Dear Sajjad,
> 
> Thanks for your kind reply. One of my friend migrated in 489 four years and he did not receive PR till now. He discouraged me telling that entering with 489 delays the PR process even longer than 5/6 years. That is why I was a bit confused. Can you refer me any body who had received PR after entering with 489 so that I can have a more understanding?
> 
> Sorry for bothering you.


If you are eligible fot 190...why you are still thinking about 489 ?
Lets try for 190 and if you wil be able to acheive it then opt for it....else you can try 489. Choice is your.


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well he must not be eligible for 190 thats why he is or anyone as a matter of fact will apply for 489. One of my very close friend, didnt wanted to give ielts again he went to aus on this now its a bot difficult for him to find field job as there are so many restrictions on 489. 
Anyhow pathway to PR through 489 is visa 887. Please do your research to find out more, its mentioned in detail on websites and discussions on this forum. You will be eligible to apply after 2 years of living in regional area for which you have claimed 10 points for 489. Plus 1 year work experience. It doesn't matter if this closely related to your field or not. All they ask for is 1 year work experience. 
Secondly , best way is to go either 190/189. Processing of 190 is much faster than 189. 
I have applied for 189 , since i am working in Dubai and didnt wanted to move very early so i had time. This is the best category one can apply in, in my opinion off-course if you get enough points and fulfill other conditions. This will give give you much more freedom than any other visa. But as they say all good things come to whose who wait ; processing time specially for pakistanis is very long. I thought i have lived in australia before may be it will take leas time for me but this october it will be one complete year. I uploaded complete documents upfront. Even than i am still waiting and keeping my fingers crossed. Hope i answered all your questions 
Cheers mate!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

From what I understand process of 189/190 will be standalone process and you will have to start from scratch. Guess you are getting 489 now as you can't get 189/190 due to any reason. What 489 will do for you is increase your points in future as you will be working in Oz so that can have more points which will in turn can make you eligible for 189/190 as you might reach 60 threshold points after living for sometime in Aus. But it will be new process and complete cost again.
Check why you are not eligible for 189/190 now and then see what can you do to cover that gap? is getting 489 doing that.. ? If not - what can?
Also bear in mind that 189/190 conditions going fwd 1-2 years can change.. so what holds good today might not couple of years later!


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Any one got 887 visa after 489 ?


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Anyone here who got visa 887 after 489 ?


----------

